
Wave to be acquired by H&R Block for $537M - hunvreus
https://blog.waveapps.com/wave-to-be-acquired-by-hr-block-for-537-million/
======
cbron
If wave could pipeline directly to H&R block for automated tax filings it
could be a really nice experience. Can't expect too much though, I just hope
they don't kill it.

~~~
downrightmike
We already have automated tax filings in the US, the IRS does them first and
those are what they use to check what you file to them. H&R Block et all
lobbies to force the US tax payers to not have automatic filing.

~~~
cbron
Wave is for small businesses or consultants. The government doesn’t know about
most of the things that happen at low levels until the business reports it.
End of the year bookkeeping can be a nightmare.

